# banana pudding recipies?



## miamirick

I would like some recipies for good old fashiopned banana pudding with the vanilla wafers like grandma always made,  gonna make it for the girls sunday with thier pork sandwiches

thanks in advance


----------



## squirrel

Hi! I love banana pudding! I use the recipe on the side of the box of Nilla Wafers, you can't beat a good old custard. I do two things different though, I do add some banana extract to the custard as well as the vanilla. I don't like the way bananas get all mushy, so I leave them out.

The other thing is I don't do the meringe, I used whipped cream with a little banana flavoring and powdered sugar.

Good luck!!!


----------



## eman

My wife makes a slap ya granma nanner puddin . I'll try to get her to give me the recipe.


----------



## eman

crush all but 12 nilla wafers in a bag, 5 ripe bananas sliced. 1 can pet milk. 1 cup sugar. Mix bananas, pet milk ,sugar and crushed nilla wafers . top w/ 12  whole nilla wafers. refidgerate for at least 1 hour b4 serving.
 easy ,but the best nanner pudding i've ever had.


----------



## miamirick

hey squirrel, thanks for the responce one quick question, how you make banana pudding and leave out the bananas?


----------



## daddyzaring

I always just take a couple of big packages of Jello banana pudding, slice up some bananas, and throw in a box or two of vanilla waffers.


----------



## bamafan

Come on Bob. It's got to be more than that. Goimg to call Mom tomorrow in Alabama and try and get her recipe. She's 91 bless her heart and never really writes a recipe down. I know I can eat the whole pan!!!!!!!!


----------



## caveman

*Ingredients:*
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups milk, low fat or whole 
3 large egg yolks 
3 tablespoons butter, room temperature 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
vanilla wafer cookies 
3 to 4 bananas, ripe but firm
sweetened whipped cream or whipped topping 
Banana slices for garnish 
mint sprigs, optional
*Preparation:*

In a bowl, combine the sugar, salt, and flour; stir to blend. Slowly stir in milk until smooth. Pour into the top of a double boiler over simmering water. Cook, whisking frequently, until the mixture begins to thicken. 
In a small bowl, whisk the egg yolks; gradually whisk in about 1 cup of the slightly thickened hot milk mixture. Return egg mixture to the double boiler, stir in the vanilla and butter, and continue whisking and cooking until well thickened. Remove from heat and set aside to cool slightly. In tall dessert glasses or a 2-quart serving dish, make a layer of vanilla wafers then sliced banana. Spoon some of the pudding over the banana layer then layer more vanilla wafers and banana slices, topping with more pudding. Serve with whipped cream topping. If using short dessert dishes, use only one layer each of the wafers, banana slices, and pudding, and then top with a dollop of whipped cream. Garnish each serving with a few slices of banana and a mint sprig if desired.
Serves 6 to 8.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/ban...r/bl60717a.htm


----------



## squirrel

LOL! I know leaving out the banana's sounds crazy, but I just don't like the way they turn all gooey and brownish. Ewwww.... I guess it would be okay if I ate the whole thing in one sitting (which I probably could do, but ...) So, that's why I put banana extract in the custard and a little in the whipped cream. Good luck!!


----------



## eman

BAMA,
You show up at the south louisiana gathering and i'll get Sherrie to make one on site to prove that it's that easy.


----------



## bayouchilehead

Yeah, what he said!!


----------



## miamirick

ok eman yours looks pretty easy so i think i'll give it a shot
caveman yours looks good too but i do not have a double boiler!


----------



## eman

let me know what ya think.
 Yes the nanners turn brown ,But  , The wife usually uses RIPE nanners to start with.
 The longer you let it chill b4 eating the better it is IMO.


----------



## caveman

Hmpf!!  Fine then.





Just kidding.  You don't need the boiler.  Just stir constantly & don't let it burn.  And you can replace the flour with cornstarch if you like, which I recommend.


----------



## miamirick

ok heres my first shot at banana pudding
its in the fridge cooling off for later


----------



## sumosmoke

If Tim doesn't show, can I be witness to the "easieness" of the recipe? I'll even taste it for free!


----------



## eman

Milady ,Ya have a bowl w/ your name on it.


----------



## eman

What the hell is that in the oven??? The recipe i gave you is a no cook . 
 If it don't come out .Don't blame me


----------



## miamirick

well EMAN we decided to go with the recipe on the box of vanilla wafers 
it came out great and went so fast i did not even get a final shot


----------



## justpassingthru

Hey eman,

I'm looking for a simple banana pudding recipe, so I'll try yours tomorrow.







Gene


----------



## voldaddy

eman said:


> crush all but 12 nilla wafers in a bag, 5 ripe bananas sliced. 1 can pet milk. 1 cup sugar. Mix bananas, pet milk ,sugar and crushed nilla wafers . top w/ 12 whole nilla wafers. refidgerate for at least 1 hour b4 serving.
> easy ,but the best nanner pudding i've ever had.


I made this Friday night for the weekend, and it's great stuff. My 6 year old daughter helped me make it. She enjoyed crushing the Nilla Wafers. This gets 2 thumbs up for great taste and ease in making.


----------



## justpassingthru

I second the motion, I tried eman's recipe yesterday, cut the sugar to 3/4 cup, for a uncooked pudding his recipe is simple and very good, we'll make it again.

Thanks eman,

Gene


----------

